
Inside Sellafield's death zone with the nuclear clean-up robots - rbanffy
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-46301596
======
mimixco
Another reminder of the real costs of anything nuclear. No one ever includes
the costs or health risks of decommissioning when they hype their nuclear
projects. But, as this article points out, we are creating wastes that we
haven't even invented a way to cleanup. Nothing green about it.

